# Panga prop



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Got a shiny new one from the skiff shop.

It rocks

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sure it rocks, but will it Limbo?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Will it blend?


----------

